# Ben's plants



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That guy never fails to provide some enorous amounts of super healthy plants. Here's a picture of the tenellus I got from him about a month ago. The Elatine in the front was not meant to be sent, it just came entangled in the tenellus.

Thanks Ben!

--Nikolay


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Ben is "good people"....even though he does hang out with that Ricky Cain guy


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

The tenellus looks like the variety that turns red, is it?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Shalu,

Yes some of the leaves are dark dark red, but not bronze.

--Nikolay


----------

